
Broadcom orders software employees to return to work a week before Colorado - MRMediocre
https://coloradosun.com/2020/04/23/broadcom-colorado-covid-coronavirus-work/
======
csense
Not in the headline: The software devs in question have been working remotely.

If I was one of those workers, I'd strongly consider finding another job.
There's absolutely no excuse to require _software developers_ to come into the
office in the current crisis. (With maybe case-by-case exceptions if there's
truly work that can't be done remotely, e.g. physical servers that need
hardware changes, or someone needs to drop off or pick up company-provided
remote work equipment.)

------
MRMediocre
Title truncated because of length restriction. Full article title: "Broadcom
orders its software employees to return to work a week before Colorado will
allow others"

